
Ask HN: What are best practices to building a developer experience? - parthi
We&#x27;re opening up integrations on our platform so developers can build on top of us. What matters to you as a developer when interacting with a 3rd party API? Would appreciate any pointers to good developer experiences (I like Slack and Stripe) and how to think about implementing them<p>Top of mind is:
- Comprehensive documentation
- Interactive APIs
- Easy to test
- Easy to get keys, register webhooks, etc to setup OAuth
- Fast approval if needed
- Stats on your API usage
======
Jugurtha
We have an internal platform. I'm writing the SDK before the API. My success
measure is the following: I should be able to build a clone of the platform
using the SDK. _Anything I can do with point and click, I could do with the
SDK or sending a request_. I should be able to build a CLI that manipulates
the platform and does all one can do with the web application. I should be
able to fork myself, then hire that fork to write a separate front-end that
uses our API, feature match the current product, and have a better user
experience. I should be able to use the platform as a building block to
something else, and it should be trivial.

Once this is possible, it means that almost all the logic is in separate
functions, and not intertwined to the "web" application. Which means these
functions are more easily tested, and can easily support whatever
CLI/"RestfulAPI" one wants.

